# Control de Encendido y Apagado de un Foco por medio de un uC



## Dragoon (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola amigos, como el titulo lo dice lo que necesito es poder prender y apagar un foco de luz utilizando un uC, la cuestion es de que no quiero utilizar un relay o relevador, que otro componente podria utilizar?.

Gracias


----------



## Maritto (Jul 24, 2007)

Podrias utilizar un Triac como el BT16, que es un semiconductor, un componente de estado solido(que no tiene ninguna pieza mobible) pero lo mas recomendable es utilizar un "optotriac", un MOC, buscalo asi!, es una mezcla entre un optocoplador (que te serviria para aislar la parte digital, de la parte de potencia) y un triac, que te sera util para controlar el flujo de la corriente que alimentara tu foco.
Algo a destacar es que con esta aplicación, si el pulso con el que manejas el disparo de tu triac lo modulas (PMW modulacion de ancho de pulso, algunos micros traen incorporada esta funcion, en otros con un timer se puede simular!), puedes regular la tenesion eficaz que alimenta a tu foco y porlotanto la intensidad con la que este ilumina!
Impresionte no? jeje
Suerte con eso!


----------



## mtk (Jul 24, 2007)

ojo... para usar pwm con el triac hay que detectar cruce por cero..! no es una aplicacion pwm standard.


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 24, 2007)

Gracias amigos por las respuestas, como me comentaron usare un MOC y un TRIAC para controlar el foco, si pudieran explicarme un poco mejor como controlar la luminocidad seria genial (Como quedaria el circuito para eso).

De antemano gracias


----------



## Maritto (Jul 24, 2007)

Por supuesto! tene en cuenta que al pulso que le vas a mandar, debe estar sincronizado con el cruce por cero de la alterna!
No se si tengo un diagramilla por ahi, pero pone en el google control de potencia con MOC y te va a aparecer una pagina que propone una utilizacion muy buena, eso ya es una base para comenzar!
Al tema del pic, si no sabes mucho de programacion todavia, te recomiendo que por ahora no lo hagas, porque puede ser peligroso, acordate que estas trabajando con tensiones muy altas, y si bien el moc, aisla el circuito, igual tene cuidado, primero tene claro lo que queres hacer, si es prender y apagar la luz perfecto, despues mas adelante, si queres, te explico como, con el mismo circuito, podes regular la intensidad, es cuestion de programación!
Yo trabajo en PIC C, te lo recomiendo, lo unico que necesitarias de extra, es un detector de cruce por 0! nda mas!
Suerte!


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 24, 2007)

Gracias Maritto, entonces por el momento probare solamente apagar y prender el foco, cuando esto funcione bien nos metemos con lo demas.

Tengo experiencia en programacion de uC tanto en C como en Ensamblador asi que no creo k sea un problema   .


----------

